# Please give me feedback on my Blog



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

My friends have asked for help making soap, I thought it would be good to have a reference for them to use when they are making soap on their own.  I have put together this draft blog, I still have photos to add and also plan to post a video.  If you have time to have a look and give me back some feed back , I would greatly appreciate it.
Cheers


----------



## xyxoxy (Jul 19, 2011)

I hope you take this in the constructive way that it is meant... Frankly after clicking the link and taking a first look I wouldn't be inclined to browse the blog any further.

The first link at the top of the page (at least at this moment) says "Penile length leads to little economic growth". I'm not sure if this is an ad of some sort or just a joke but it's poorly placed and has nothing to do with soap.

More importantly, the posts are completely disconnected with no obvious hint on where to begin. The first post at the top of the page tells me that I'm now ready to pour my soap. Below that are separate posts on scents and lye. You are doing a tutorial but you've broken the steps up into unsorted blog posts though I'm guessing they go backward from most recent to oldest. A tutorial should be all one post or even better, a separate web page that is linked to from your blog post.

I'm also not in complete agreement on some of your content but that's sorta beside the point.

I know that's probably not what you wanted to hear but that's my honest feedback.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you for your feedback.  It is what I wanted to hear. I will take your suggestions and rework my blog.  The little gismo at the top is a link to a online newspaper, I thought it was a good idea.....obviously not.  When I looked at the blog this morning it had a different clip.  I will rework that.  I thank you for the time you took to look at my blog and the feedback.
Cheers!
Cody Welard


----------



## carebear (Jul 20, 2011)

xyxoxy said:
			
		

> I'm also not in complete agreement on some of your content



this

perhaps a bit more experience before posting a tutorial?  just a suggestion - take it or leave it.


----------



## Fullamoon (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm not seeing a link to your blog? It's not in your profile...


----------



## Deda (Jul 20, 2011)

I've got a question, Cody wellard?  Are you Cody wellard puppy killer?  As admin and mods can see locations through IP addys it looks like you're one in the same?


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jul 20, 2011)

OMG!!!  I think a name change might be a good idea.

(I know this is sick but now I can't get 101 Dalmatians with a soapy twist out of my head.)


----------



## The Queen (Jul 20, 2011)

Cody, yesterday you were a young male from Canada & your blog was blue. Today you are a grandmother from New Zealand and your blog is pink & swirly. What is going on? It's kinda creepy unless you can explain why it isn't :? .


----------



## Hazel (Jul 20, 2011)

Deda said:
			
		

> I've got a question, Cody wellard?  Are you Cody wellard puppy killer?  As admin and mods can see locations through IP addys it looks like you're one in the same?



I just searched for this news item. I feel sick now.


----------



## xyxoxy (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah this is the link I previewed and commented on previously:
(URL Removed)
But it looks completely different now.

However looking at the blogspot profile and associated blogs I now wonder if this person actually knows anything about soap making... or if he/she is simply trying to accumulate a bank of "knowledge" harvested from various soaping and travel sites in order to get advertising income from page hits. I don't know the answer so I'll reserve final judgement... but something smells, and it doesn't smell like soap.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jul 20, 2011)

This guy is all over the web.  Cross stitch forums, british soap opera forum, horse forum, and supposedly just got a new puppy, all under the same name.  Weird, I would surely want to distance myself from that name.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh no...please don't say he's got another puppy. Someone needs to take it away from him. That is, if he* is *that Cody Wellard.

I saw he had just joined another soap forum on Monday. He (or she because I got a bit confused) mentioned cross stitching as a hobby. I'm not saying men don't enjoy cross stitching. It just seemed a bit odd because he had different hobbies listed on this forum.


----------



## carebear (Jul 20, 2011)

I find much about this person confusing.  Joined many very diverse forums suddenly and posted the name all.over.the.place.

I asked several people what they thought of it, and they all said that either this person is self-promoting, or  wanted to "drown" bad links so they sink low on the list on google...


----------



## xyxoxy (Jul 20, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> ... or  wanted to "drown" bad links so they sink low on the list on google...



That fits... except the part about asking for advice on the blog. Maybe that was just to get some hits on it?

If that's the case it was probably offset when we all searched and clicked the puppy killer links.


----------



## carebear (Jul 20, 2011)

true!  they HAVE come back up to the top of the screen LOL.

anyway, during the same time period that he started the blog, and joined gardening, horse, cross stitch, and soaping forums, he joined a judo forum in which he states he is 6' tall.  I'm not saying he couldn't be a 6' tall woman, but I find it unlikely.

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/s ... google.com


----------



## Hazel (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow! Judo, cross stitching, British soap operas, horses, soapmaking, gardening, travelling to foreign countries, blogging, and one other thing which I won't mention (because it's upsetting to think about)...he certainly keeps busy.  :roll:

I feel like such a slacker.


----------



## saltydog (Jul 21, 2011)

This is just bizarre, he/she's posted some pics of some very nice soaps. I don't get it.


----------



## carebear (Jul 21, 2011)

I think you picked the right word.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jul 21, 2011)

I guess we've outed him, eh.  You have to be right Carebear, that he was trying to associate his name with other things.  In a way I almost feel bad because the situation has likely almost ruined his life.  Then to think of someone killing a pet on purpose it's hard to sympathize with that.  If it had been an accident that he were being persecuted for, it would be different.  

If he would have gone about participating on the forum in a better way then maybe no one would have gotten suspicious.  Why barge in and make yourself all conspicuous?  Why not just take a backseat and comment on other people's comments?  Politely and without trying to give advice, since you're obviously no soap master.  I saw someone on another forum had asked him why he puts his name on his posts and now we know.


----------



## Karri (Jul 28, 2011)

He's probably just link dropping / spamming forums to yank traffic over to his site/boost his rankings (temporarily). Might be a good idea to just ban that IP and delete the thread as Google will probably index it (further promoting his ... cause or whatever he's up to).

Just a thought.
Karri


----------



## Hazel (Jul 28, 2011)

It's a very good thought.


----------



## Deda (Jul 28, 2011)

His user name has been changed and all other references to the name through out this forum have been expunged, save this thread.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

Great idea! Nice blog with beautiful background and simple design. The details are really awesome and excellent, font style seems to be nice and keep update your blog information with more related pictures and amazing videos. I hope this would greatly helpful. Thanks for sharing.

_spammy links deleted - the mod team_


----------



## Hazel (Aug 6, 2011)

MorganNick said:
			
		

> Great idea! Nice blog with beautiful background and simple design. The details are really awesome and excellent, font style seems to be nice and keep update your blog information with more related pictures and amazing videos. I hope this would greatly helpful. Thanks for sharing.



When did you look at this blog? The link was removed awhile back.


----------



## nattynoo (Aug 6, 2011)

There's a link Hazel on the first page of this thread, a few posts down.

Its all too weird for me. I feel creeped out to tell you the truth. Just goes to show you always need to be very careful on forums.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 6, 2011)

I didn't see that one. I just noticed the link he had posted had been removed.

My bad! But I'm so upset by this situation. I read a little about what happened and had to stop.


----------



## nattynoo (Aug 6, 2011)

Same Hazel. I had to just stop looking. Today is the first time I saw this thread.
Surely its not the same person.
Seems he's stopped posting on the soap forums though.
Does anyone know from IP address's etc if its the same person???


----------



## Hazel (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't know but it's hard to believe that someone else has the same name and was posting it repeatedly on numerous and varied forums. I do know he's disappeared from the other forum, too.


----------



## xyxoxy (Aug 13, 2011)

I just saw that I had pasted the blog link in one of my replies so I just edited that post and removed the URL. So hopefully no one here will generate any more traffic to it.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks Mickey!


----------

